# Who Cans their own Vegetable Soup



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

It's been soooo long since I remember doing this with my mom. I am kicking around the idea of canning some homemade vegetable soup to use in the winter when pressed for time. Kids are in basketball and somedays it's a feat to get something to eat between practice and games, so thought this might be a good fix. No meat would be canned in this, just vegetables; meat and broth added after opening. Who does this? Is it worth it? What are some of your suggestions?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandma did her own but I never have. She never put meat in hers but it was often added to a jar of canned beef making one of the best meals she served. The ingredient porportions varied from year to year but it was always a basic mix.

Tomatoes, green beans, carrots, onion, lima beans, corn and a little celery. The only added seasoning was the salt you add when canning vegetables. Processes for the time and pressure required for the vegetable which requires the longest time. She never added potatoes or peppers to her vegetable soup.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

We can all of our extra soups unless it's dairy based, then we freeze it. We can according to the item that has the longest canning time. For example, if the soup contains meat we pressure can it for 90 minutes. If it's only vegetables then I would can it for the longest vegetable time the soup contains.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

We can lots of vegetable soup. It is handy when you don't have enough green beans or tomatoes ripe at the same time for a full canner load of just them. Typically, it is potatoes, tomatoes, okra, corn, onions and green beans/butter beans. 90 minutes at 10 psi for quarts.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

TSYORK said:


> It's been soooo long since I remember doing this with my mom. I am kicking around the idea of canning some homemade vegetable soup to use in the winter when pressed for time. Kids are in basketball and somedays it's a feat to get something to eat between practice and games, so thought this might be a good fix. No meat would be canned in this, just vegetables; meat and broth added after opening. Who does this? Is it worth it? What are some of your suggestions?


I am a big fan of chamber vacuum sealing.

The initial cost of the unit is not especially cheap, however, after the investment in equipment the vac bags are $.10 or less each.

And you can vac seal and freeze soup, with meat in it, with no worries about needing to pressure can.

Vac sealed meat will literally keep for years in the freezer.





*Weston 65-1201-W Vacuum Pack Machine w/ Single Chamber, 120v*
KaTom #: 041-651201W• MPN: 65-1201-W
Ships Free
IN STOCK: *Ships in 1 Business Day*

(1 review)Write a Review
*Retail Price: $1,414.76
$730.99 / Each*

Weston 65-1201-W Vacuum Pack Machine w/ Single Chamber, 120v




An 8" X 12" vac bag is $.056 each, roughly 6 cents.

I use these the most. 

You have to buy 1000 and the shipping is free.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/vac-bags.html










VacPak-It 8" x 12" Chamber Vacuum Packaging Pouches / Bags 3 Mil - 1000/Case
#186CVB812

$55.99/Case
Free Shipping


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Freezing is nice, until the electric goes out. <shrug> 

We put up canned soups, and I include meat in most of them because I LIKE MEAT. 

Also, soup in jars is easier to store and cheaper to keep than running an extra freezer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Pony, have you ever done the meat separate from the vegetables? We never had meatless vegetable soup but Grandma would change the meat according to what was on hand when she served the soup for supper. It could be chicken one week and snapping turtle another week. She never canned chicken though, I don't know why.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> @Pony, have you ever done the meat separate from the vegetables? We never had meatless vegetable soup but Grandma would change the meat according to what was on hand when she served the soup for supper. It could be chicken one week and snapping turtle another week. She never canned chicken though, I don't know why.


Sure, we jar meat all the time. Venison, pork, beef, and definitely chicken. In fact, there are a few old layers who will soon be spending time in the pressure canner. Makes leathery chicken meat quite edible.

I have eaten many interesting things in my life, but have yet to try snapping turtle. The neighbor kid assures me that we have some in our pond, so perhaps that will be an adventure in the next few weeks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just check with your fishing regulations to find out when it is legal to take them. I had to release an old female a few years back because I had her a couple months too early. It was tempting but I decided against keeping it confined until it was turtle season.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Just check with your fishing regulations to find out when it is legal to take them. I had to release an old female a few years back because I had her a couple months too early. It was tempting but I decided against keeping it confined until it was turtle season.


Around here, I don't know if anyone knows or cares about my murky little pond.

If they did, I'd say that the turtle was eating ducklings, thereby making it a varmint and legal to dispatch.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One of our boys made a big pot of meatless vegetable soup over the weekend.
I was out of town but I heard it was corn, leaks, celery, sweet potatoes, turnips, onion, garlic, bone broth and a lot of seasoning. I got home in time for the empty pot on the counter. I had a single spoonful from the bottom. Seemed good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Private pond, your rules. Supposedly the eggs are good eating too if you get them before they develop.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

i do it all the time , but my soup alwats has meat in it , still you just need to process it in the pressure canner useing the longest time for any of the ingredients , for me its 90 mins . i bought an old AA 910 pressure canner and fixed it up with a new stem n weight just for this purpose . it only holds 4 quart jars which is about how much is extra from my big pot after adding all the goodies . so while were haveing dinner i'll have the canner going processing 4 jars to add to the pantry for heat n eat dinners on busy ,or snow days .


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pony said:


> Sure, we jar meat all the time. Venison, pork, beef, and definitely chicken. In fact, there are a few old layers who will soon be spending time in the pressure canner. Makes leathery chicken meat quite edible.
> 
> I have eaten many interesting things in my life, but have yet to try snapping turtle. The neighbor kid assures me that we have some in our pond, so perhaps that will be an adventure in the next few weeks.


i, canned chicken beef and rabbits sepreatly and then do a what we call batchlors soup , dump a quart of meat with the broth into a pot ,a can of mixed veggies maybe some water if needed , and a handfull or two of egg noodles once it strikes a boil ,when the noodles are done its ready -10 min meal


----------

